# to web, or not to web.....



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2006)

The negotiations are nearing a finish, we will soon have new pen blanks available from Europe.  Several new offerings:  California Dream (the black with teal and orange that I showed months ago), Candy Stripes (four different color choices) as well as the "cats" and some other new stuff.

So, the question is-Do you mind exchanging e-mails when you want to order?  Or, should we put up a SMALL website for y'all to order polyresins and possibly some cabochons (dichroic glass and others).

We appreciate all feedback, Dawn wants a website and I will, of course, have to design and get pics and pay for and..... and.... and... (maybe you see the point!)

BUT, I DO want to do what works best for everyone.  Thanks!

(insert from Dawn, now she wants to add shopping carts-oh, goody!!!)


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

I wouldent mind the email exchange. Sometimes I even prefer it as I will email a supplier to ask questions. Something creepy about just placing an order with no human interaction. Same reason I dont leave messages on peoples answering machines.

But, a webpage is an easier way to display things rather than just a post somewhere.


----------



## coach (Apr 18, 2006)

I say display it on the web but take orders how ever you like.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 18, 2006)

Put pictures of blanks and ID#'s in a photo album, <s>either here </s>,Sorry Jeff...not here Ed... create a Y! photo album...Maybe would save the hassel of a new website.
Do a good tur daily!
Don


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />(insert from Dawn, now she wants to add shopping carts-oh, goody!!!)



ROTFLMAO!!! [] I feel your pain, Ed. I'm currently going through the throws of creating an e-commerce web site.


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

I can smell the purple/pastel flowery clipart of your new webpage already. []


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />I can smell the purple/pastel flowery clipart of your new webpage already. []






I hate wiseacre kids!!.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 18, 2006)

My first reaction was....if Dawn wants it, let Dawn do it []
But I came back to reality and really don't want to **** off my new cab supplier, so, she allready has enough on her plate. Sounds like you better get busy Ed. []

Oh, I really don't think a full blown web site is really neccessary, until you see some big time increase sales volume. Some pics, prices and an e mail is good enough for me. JHO


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ed,

Do whatever you want to do as long as you let me know when they come in and how to order!


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> I hate wiseacre kids!!.



Bahahaha, I heard my grandfather use that term once. []

Really, you've got some of the best lookin custom acrylic blanks out there as far as I've seen and they should have a webpage. The problem with not having one is you'll rely on too much word of mouth. I say get some exposure already. Also, I bet a Precious Moments motif would rock! []


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Ed,

Will you ship to Canada?

[]


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />Hi Ed,
> 
> Will you ship to Canada?
> ...



I always have!!!

We're available!!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2006)

Skye, 

That was in VERY SMALL TYPE, it was supposed to be whispered.

Only very young ears could hear it!!

(Hope you realize, I am probably old enough to BE your grandfather!!  So, don't be offended)


----------



## gerryr (Apr 18, 2006)

As long as there are pictures of what they look like, it doesn't matter to me how I would have to place an order.  Do what works for you.


----------



## Scott (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Ed,

If you're bringing these nice new materials to the marketplace, your business will soon make this decision for you.  Why not get a jump on it and do it when you have time, rather than later when it's already too late?  Make your web page, sell tons of stuff, but remember to come and talk to us occasionally!  [8D]

Good Luck!

Scott.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 18, 2006)

email,web site, phone call doesnt matter to me as long as i can get a product i want. Do what ever is eaiser for you. (or what the boss wants)


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

Lol, I never got the old folk vibe off you. Then again, any buddy of Eagle's........ um, nevermind, he knows where I live [B)]


----------



## jeff (Apr 18, 2006)

A suggestion was made earlier in this topic to use a photo album here or elsewhere to post pics of items for sale. I can't speak for elsewhere, but please don't do that here. I don't want the photo album used as a commercial catalog. Posting the occasional photo there of some item you have for sale is fine, provided you delete the photo after the sale. A dedicated web site was also suggested, and that's the better solution.

Business classifieds and the links sections are good spots for advertising your wares.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 18, 2006)

Jeff,

From time to time I (or others) have posted pens made from the "cats" material that I import.   I have then indicated it can be purchased from me by sending me an e-mail.

As you know, I also have always said, the IAP is YOUR house, so if this is objectionable to you, please say so.  If not, it is probably ONE of the avenues I will continue to pursue, since many of the people here HAVE sent me e-mails and a LOT more material has been sold than we have seen posted here.

IT IS STILL YOUR HOUSE!!!  Let me know if I am being offensive, please!!!


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

Not to speak for Jeff, but I would think that's a differnt thing. If you turn a pen yourself, make the pen yourself, then show the pen off, you're basicly showing off your pen. If you can also resell the blanks, it's not really an ad. If you were to just present a picture of a blank and say you could sell them, that would be a misuse.

Again, just my thoughts.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm happy as long as I can see a pic of what I'm buying, the price and how to get it. Whatever is easiest Ed. Looking forward to whatever you decide.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks to everyone here and the few of you who responded privately.

Material should be here in about 2 weeks-was shipped.

Will keep you all informed-believe me, when it comes, I WILL let you know-there is quite a bit, this time.

Lots of choices tho'-I think it will be well received.  

[][][]


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, I'd love to get an email and see some pictures.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 19, 2006)

really want to see the blanks !! I vote for a web site I know they work !! Our little business is living proof !![]


----------



## thetalbott4 (Apr 19, 2006)

Web site would be good as I've emailed twice about getting pricing on the cat blanks and have no reply.

EDIT- scott@thepengallery.com


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 21, 2006)

One advantage of a website is that you can use it to expand your business by marketing your finished products to other customers.  It makes it easy for craft show customers to order more merchandise from you.  Then you could always have pen turning items on separate pages that are accessible through a direct link (not through the site's navigation buttons), if you wanted to keep that part isolated from finished product customers.

Plus, it would allow for orders to be placed without the exchange of several emails.


----------

